# Higher number AWG better or worse ?



## lZKoce (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi all, 

I have trouble understanding the standardized cable system . I want to get a new micro USB charging cable. I glanced over the article in Wikipedia, but I can't spin my finger about it. I need a simple rule of thumb. Is higher AWG better or worse ? Like is a USB cable 28 AWG thinner than a USB cable 20 AWG ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 18, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_wire_gauge
smaller the number   thicker the wire
higher the number  the thinner the wire


----------



## lZKoce (Feb 18, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_wire_gauge
> smaller the number   thicker the wire
> higher the number  the thinner the wire



That will do, hitting ebay now  .


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 18, 2016)

Higher number AWG better or worse ? 
Depends on the application and requirements.

Wire Gauge and Current Limits Including Skin Depth and Strength


----------



## Frick (Feb 19, 2016)

Should've been abandoned when they moved to the metric system ... oh wait no americans live in the 18th century so they didn't get the memo. In b4 Ford explains why it's superior to simply writing the cable diameter.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2016)

As with all of the other American standards, it stems from practicality.  AWG is based on how many times bulk cable has to be run through a drawing die to get the desired diameter.  AWG 36 had to be run through the die 36 times--each time making it slightly smaller in diameter.

Smaller AWG generally has better electrical properties but whether or not it is necessary depends on application.  If you're talking USB 3.0 or lower, AWG 28 should be fine.  USB 3.1 with Type-C connectors, I'd probably go for AWG 20.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 20, 2016)

I would not order anything off of ebay if you want a good cable then just ask
there is a lot more to a usb cable then wire gauge
I would get this one http://www.amazon.com/dp/B012WF7ORW/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Joker (Feb 23, 2016)

Keep in mind that MicroUSB cables usually use two AWG values one for charging the other for data. A good cable such as those Monoprice cables are 28/24AWG (data/power). Anker and Aukey also make great cables.


----------



## lZKoce (Feb 23, 2016)

Joker said:


> Keep in mind that MicroUSB cables usually use two AWG values one for charging the other for data. A good cable such as those Monoprice cables are 28/24AWG (data/power). Anker and Aukey also make great cables.



Yeah, I noticed that in the description , but in this particular case I am only interested in a power cable, no data transfer. I have a power bank that I want to charge faster and eventually a phone or two. I was targeting AWG 20 or 18 for fastest possible charge. I hope the power bank board can "estimate" how much it can take .  The USB adapter is 2.4A .


----------



## Joker (Feb 23, 2016)

lZKoce said:


> Yeah, I noticed that in the description , but in this particular case I am only interested in a power cable, no data transfer. I have a power bank that I want to charge faster and eventually a phone or two. I was targeting AWG 20 or 18 for fastest possible charge. I hope the power bank board can "estimate" how much it can take .  The USB adapter is 2.4A .



I haven't really seen AWG 20/18 typically on most MicroUSB cables. Anker has 28/21 on their MicroUSB cables here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N8VT4FK/?tag=tec06d-20

Also what kind of device is being charged? Is it a smartphone or a tablet? If it is a smartphone with Qualcomm Quick Charge 1/2 the lower gauge is essential for a fast and stable fast-charging experience and the adapter has to be Qualcomm Certified for either 1/2 and capable of 9V 2A output.

In terms of power draw the device only draws as much current and amperage as it needs. So if the device is a 5V 2A device and you have a powerbank capable of outputting 9V 2A (QC 1/2) and 5V 3A the device will only draw 5V 2A.


----------

